# Can DP cause permanent damage?



## Mipmunk (Oct 28, 2004)

I have had many episodes of dp in my life and have come through ok. But in March of this year I got too stressed over an assessment, and dp kicked in. Because it didn't go away I got depression and anxiety on top and ended up in psychiatric hospital. The depression and anxiety have gone now. I am eating and sleeping ok, my mood is good, I am even laughing at TV programs. But I am just not me. I still have no sense of self/identity and have this blankness behind my eyes, like empty headed. Like I have lost my soul. I am concerned now in case I have done permanent damage and that this will never go. N there is no underlying problem and have no reason for it to still be here. Can DP cause permanent damage? The anxiety went away a week ago. Will I ever feel some normality again or have I got brain damage and will never have a sense of self again. I just don't know who I am. I just feel blank. Advice/help anyone?


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Probably not organically, but I think the human psyche is more complicated than we often imagine, and there can be lasting damage to that for people who have been through DPDR. I often read of the emptiness/lack of identity for those who have recovered, as well as the lingering fear over the possibility of it returning at any moment.

I think if there is indeed any type of permanent damage, it will be that which is commonly associated with chronic stress. Which I suppose is not to be underestimated either really.


----------



## Mipmunk (Oct 28, 2004)

So it isn't looking good then. I am only 46. Why do people say there is no permanent damage then?


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm pretty sure there's no permanent damage.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Mipmunk said:


> So it isn't looking good then. I am only 46. Why do people say there is no permanent damage then?


Well because there isn't really - and quite a few people do fully recover or at least feel a good percentage better. I'm just saying in the worst case scenario it might cause some ongoing anxiety, depression or other psychological changes.

I count myself among the stubborn cases. I tend to believe those who are more lighthearted and healthy/active in their daily lives stand a better chance of beating DPDR.


----------

